# have you ever done a random act?



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

....of kindness.

A month ago i was sitting in the drive-thru, in a rush to get to the job site but wanted my coffee. Christmas time so people had their stupid switch on so everyone was hustling and bustling around in a rush.

Drive-thru line was long and i finally got to the till, and the lady gave me my coffee and i went to pay her and she said " the lady in front of you bought your coffee".

Did that ever feel good. 
So last week,I'm in the line again and i can see a girl behind me is frustrated by the long wait. So i pulled up and bought her coffee.
I smiled, the girl at the till smiled, and i'm sure the girl behind me smiled.

this happen to anyone else or does it just happen to good looking guys?

sure is worth the $2, try it and ill bet you'll like it.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I try to do it with things I have an abundance of but don't need the money from. For example, I have planted aquariums with some hard to find plants. Instead of selling them for a tidy profit I try to give them to as many people as possible to have it become more abundant and common. I usually request that they do the same later, at least passing on what they once got for free. 

To be honest, I like giving cause it makes me feel good. It doesn't occur to me until later that the reciever feels good to.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

There is all sorts of random acts of kindness....look @ this board,there is one perticular poster on here that has vast knowledge of taxation,she does'nt have to ''give up her time and knowledge" but she does it all the time.

And in most cases you would have to pay for that.

If im in a postion to help someone i try.....


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I really could and should be doing more.

Last winter this nice couple gave us two free ski passes and Blue Mountain. My dad and myself were walking in the parking lot towards the hill, and this couple explained to us that they were supposed to meet their two children there, but plans fell through.

It certainly made my day - Perhaps it's something I should consider doing more often. Thanks for the thread daddy.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jcgd said:


> For example, I have planted aquariums with some hard to find plants. Instead of selling them for a tidy profit I try to give them to as many people as possible to have it become more abundant and common. I usually request that they do the same later, at least passing on what they once got for free.


! I'm a big Aqua-head. 

What kind of plants do you have that are rare?

That's very nice of you, I used to do the same thing.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

To be honest..

I usually don't do nice things for people that haven't done a nice thing for me, unless I see that they really need it (homeless) or I saw them help someone else out that wasn't me.

Maybe T.Gal was right. I'm heartless.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't do it as much as I used to, but still do them when I remember to think about them. I know it sounds selfish, but when I would have a bad day, I would try to do a random act of kindness to as a pick me up. Maybe it's no longer a random act of kindness then.... 

Before we had our new parking system, and still had meters, I would random plug meters if any were close to expiring. One time I actually plugged the meter, and saw the meter police on my way back, and plugged it again. Occasionally I will buy a homeless person a meal and a coffee. I don't think of it as much, and I tend to be in a rush.... I should take the time to do this more, and also teach my kidlets to do the same. 

Now, I'm interested in other ideas for random acts of kindness.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's north amercian culture,its sad but by and large most people our out for themselfs(im @ fault for this too)Dateline nbc has done numerous shows with all random situations(pregnant women on a bus ect)and 99% of people could care less giving up a seat.

It's not me so who cares type of thing,They have done study after study on ''happiness" in society and small poor villages always rank the highest,that's because community comes 1st,people help people.

Metro cities like new york/toronto are ranked very low,its the corporate jungle kill or be killed thing.

Honestly most people on the street could/wouldnt even know how to smile at a person in Na....Its just the same as living across a neighboor that couldnt bother to wave(and there is alot of that)or look the other way....just how society is these days.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I've seen the show that donald mentions and it's true. But we're talking about random acts of kindness here. No one EXPECTS someone in a drive-thru line to buy the other guy's coffee. But on the bus example, it seems these days giving up a seat has become an expectation. There are other examples of this but I do have a problem when an act of kindness becomes an expectation.

Anyway, I sell online sometimes and what I often do is enclose extra items in the parcels that I send. These are items that have value and are in the same rhealm as the item the purchaser bought from me, so I know they'll appreciate the items. I did it again last week. Someone bought $175 worth of stuff from me and I enclosed a free $15 item.

That's my way of making the world a better place. Great thread!


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

There was an interesting story in the paper a few weeks ago about someone randomly buying everyone's meals at a local diner that was rather full at the time, plus leaving a multi-hundred-dollar tip. It would be nice if it caused more people to pay it forward, though the cynic in me says many people get too caught up with their own little microcosm that they call their lives to remember to pass it along to others...

I see a lot of random acts of kindness at my crappy job, be it someone buying coffee for everyone or just pitching their time in to help someone out - I think the suffering everyone goes through together at work builds some comradery. (I work at a call center where there's never any time between calls from pissed off Americans)

I do give to charity, and I do try to help people out, but if I'm honest with myself sometimes I'm thinking I may need to ask them for a favor in the future and I look at it as network building.

I think this is something we should all work on doing more of.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Maybe T.Gal was right. I'm heartless.


That's a bit harsh and not exactly what I meant; you're just Mr. Noodles sometimes, that is, you're economical [or a little cheap].


----------



## Lilyukyuk (Nov 30, 2011)

That's pretty neat - I should do that.

I donate money and goods, but that is really a neat thing to do for someone.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The one I used to do in Canada was to shovel my neighbour's driveway in the morning. Don't ask me why I just love snow, kind of miss it now ..kind of.

I receive random acts of kindness in uniform if I'm somewhere that doesn't normally see uniforms. Although once a Vancouver timmies said I didn't have to pay for coffee, then said I did because it was only for cops LOL


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to this thread it reminded me about remembering to try to find ways to do little things like this. Today, we took the family to a movie. As I was buying our treats, I heard two young teenager girls trying to figure out what they could buy with the $5 and change they each had (which was barely anything) at the concession. I asked them if they were planning to but popcorn, I think they thought I was just a creepy person. I gave them the voucher for popcorn and they were really surprised, but appreciative. 

I went back with less popcorn than I promised, and my little one asked why. It was an awesome lesson to talk about doing something nice because we could and to make someone a little happier. Also, a good discussion about how we should be really happy with what we had, and really didn't need a second bag of popcorn. 

Also, now my little one is trying to think of a way that she can pay forward.


Just thought I share. Maybe others will want post about the little people can do to pay it forward.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I like shoveling snow too. I went in on a snow blower with my retired neighbour and we keep it as his house - now he always has my place blown out before I get to do it and I appreciate that not so random act. When I can get my hands on it I try to return the favour wherever I can. I usually try to plant flowers in the spring for my neighbour across the street. She has gotten to old to tend to her garden much. She and her husband (now deceased) once sent us a note thanking us for planting so much out on the boulevard as they felt they were the main benefactors. That was very nice of them. I have planted bulbs in various places. I joke that when I retire I am going to drive around with the lawnmower in the van and cut shaggy lawns.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

those last 3 messages - mode, plugging & late - should be framed. They really do so much good.

is it possible to recycle them, like one coming back each week ...


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

In my working life as RN over the years. I have seen many RAKs from patients in hospital beds helping others in the same room, to participants in a support group stepping up to lead another out of misery. It seems when people are really experiencing a low in the community they reach out to help each other. It may be an innate feature to survival.
What Jean Vanier would call...in his book *'Becoming Human.'*
My son took the local phone book several times, took a stab on the pages and sent them $5 each. 
I cannot bring myself to toot my own horn. When I went to school I was taught not too do this as the deed would be then undone. Brainwashed I guess.
A good thread indeed. Hope it continues paying forward...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Someone today as I was approaching the bldg here, patiently waited for me to arrive and held the door fully open for me. That was really nice of her and completely unnecessary. It made me feel good on a really cold day.

There's a lesson in that: it is better to give than to receive.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have this opportunity in the small town I'm in now, but when we were in Winnipeg I would walk to the corner 7-11 every few days and when it was cold out I would buy the working girls a coffee and talk to them for a few minutes before heading back home.

Now we sponsor a friend of ours who lives in Kenya with her post secondary education. I'm not working right now so it's a bit tight for us but I want this girl to have every opportunity she possibly can.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> I don't have this opportunity in the small town I'm in now,


Actually I find this type of thing happens so often in a small community. Someone has a house fire, and the community has a fundraising dance . . . whenever you walk into a store, someone looks up and just says 'hello' . . . maybe just my town (doubt it!), but the public involvement is huge. 

Almost every day, I have to jog to the office door, because someone is holding it open. I always hold the door at the mall for the mother struggling with packages and a stroller. Won a door prize a the office Christmas party, and put it back in to be auctioned off for the food bank.

Gave away bunk beds to someone who needed them . . . just saying its many small things . . . But i WILL try this drive thru thing, and see how long before it's returned (meaning how quickly spreads, not how soon I will get a free coffee!). Just like smiling at people!

Oh, and Curl for Cancer is coming up in February . . . hint, hint hint


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

RedRose said:


> In my working life as RN over the years. I have seen many RAKs from patients in hospital beds helping others in the same room, to participants in a support group stepping up to lead another out of misery. It seems when people are really experiencing a low in the community they reach out to help each other. It may be an innate feature to survival.
> What Jean Vanier would call...in his book *'Becoming Human.'*
> My son took the local phone book several times, took a stab on the pages and sent them $5 each.
> I cannot bring myself to toot my own horn. When I went to school I was taught not too do this as the deed would be then undone. Brainwashed I guess.
> A good thread indeed. Hope it continues paying forward...


I don't look at it as tooting your own horn, especially here. I figure an annoymous on line forum is the perfect place to share, and perhaps inspire others to try and come up with a random act of kindness in the non-online world. 

To be honest if it wasn't for this thread and the idea Mode3 gave, I probably wouldn't have thought of doing something. Now its on my mind, and I'm seeing how many little things that perhaps I can to pay it forward. So I think people should keep the ideas and things coming. 

I also forget that the little things do matter. I hold doors open open, but don't think that anyone actually cares. Reading about it here, reminds me to keep doing it. Though, it's -40 degrees, and I just can't justify shovelling anyones side walk including mine.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree, to keep 'em coming. Good to inspire others.
Another good one I heard was a long line at Farm Boy and an elderly lady was fumbling around for her food stamps, coupons or something like that and she just couldnt find them in time. The lady behind her said let me pay for those, she only had a few groceries but she was very appreciative and cried. I guess WE all need a little help at times.

Phoning an isolated 'shut in' is another one I practice. You do have to remember to let them ramble on as it is their only outlet to another human being. There for the grace of God, go I.

Another one is always to offer to drive others to the airport or drs appointments sometimes it is a huge relief to others and nothing much to ask of us.

Keep em coming...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi RedRose, I like your idea to offer rides to the airport but I don't know what you mean about phoning an isolated shut-in. Can you clarify?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure about other provinces, but in Ontario, students need to have completed at least 40 hours of community service activities in order to receive their Ontario Secondary School Graduation Diploma & I think this is great as students learn the importance of volunteerism. 

Random acts of kindness/charity is not enough IMHO & I also think that many people [young and old] could do more to help their communities, if only they were willing to reduce their weekly/monthly Facebook time [or CMF time]. 

http://mashable.com/2010/02/16/facebook-nielsen-stats/


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

> Hi RedRose, I like your idea to offer rides to the airport but I don't know what you mean about phoning an isolated shut-in. Can you clarify?


*Royal Mail,* an isolated person, usually elderly or with mobility, transport, or mental health issues, they usually enjoy a phone call. I have several elderly aunts and lady friends that do not use the internet so they prefer a 'real letter' and or a warm voice on the phone, so they can ramble on about their days happenings.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh I see. Yeah those things often develop into friendships. Of course, delivering mail to one's house can bring a lot of joy too, esp if it's a fun parcel.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I always walk around with a lot of pocket money in my coat. I had purchased a new suit that morning eventhough I couldn't really afford it but I had this big interview coming up and figured if I didn't get the job I would have the suit at least for upcoming interviews so I felt sort of good. Things were going to change in my life, I was sure!

In the mall is a Java Moose coffee corner, a lot of old people sit there. One of the people there was this bag lady, her NoFrills cart beside her. She was talking to herself and I could smell her from five feet away. Talking to herself she said she just didn't have enough for another coffee. So I grabbed all my pocket money and put it in front of her. "You do now" I said and walked away and I know that at least I smiled!


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

*Green Ave,* WTG! Did you get the job?

*Royal M,* I haven't sent any parcels in a long time due to the expense across the pond and such. Good idea though, will keep that one in mind.

I did call an old Aunt today in the UK and listened to her daily happenings, she is almost 90 and lives alone. I know she enjoys the calls. I may just surprize her and send a little parcel. Thanks *Royal M *for planting the seed...now what to buy her? 

I went to my new dreaded fear yesterday, the bank  and a guy held the door for me. I thanked and received his kind deed. It's nice, to be nice.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw a show on NAT GEO or something that explained that when we give, certain hormones are released in our brains that are very good for us...just like a good laugh is good for us...
I remember when I was younger I was in a struggling rock band on the road in Ontario. We were all having lunch and when we went to pay the waitress said someone already paid our tab...I have never forgotten that day; I still remember what the place looked like, all because of that act, and that was 30 years ago!
I like to bring a big bag of outgrown clothes, shoes and toys from my son to a neighbor near my hunt camp who has 3 little children...
I used to work for an NHL team...and sometimes I would go to the ticket booth before games and hand a pair of tix to a father and son waiting in line...I just loved doing that one when I could...
good thread...now I'm inspired to do something nice for someone. Thanks!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't usually give money, but sometimes I do nice things for people who need it. For instance, one time I was driving on Oakwood turning onto Eglinton which is a very busy intersection. There was a disabled man in a wheelchair that he was pushing with his foot. He got kind of stuck and couldn't make it out of the intersection. He was actually obstructing traffic and I was able to observe this in the resulting jam. 100's of pedestrians were just walking by. It was a dangerous situation for him. 

Anyways I cleared the intersection and was driving away kind of cursing the pedestrians that were just walking by and not helping. Then I gave my head a shake and illegally parked my car and walked back to him. I found out where he wanted to go and pushed his wheelchair there. It was actually pretty far. 

He wanted to go to a Dollar store that didn't have disabled access, so I got him in there. The cashier was none too pleased with me for dropping him off. He had severe sun burn on his back so I rearranged this blanket he was carrying. That's when I discovered he was not really wearing any pants. 

I did not get a ticket for illegally parking, the end.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

.. Berube, LOL


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Did one this morning @4Am on my way to work. Out of towner ran out of gas looking for a service station, took him to the nearest station and drove him back to his truck. Too cold to walk this morning.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

An 80 year old man at my favorite sandwich shop was having trouble putting on his winter coat tonight so I lended a hand.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Did one this morning @4Am on my way to work. Out of towner ran out of gas looking for a service station, took him to the nearest station and drove him back to his truck. Too cold to walk this morning.


Wow I think if you do that in the City you get robbed.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, some really nice things. I don't know if I would do the stranger in my car only because of the safety concerns. Also, I don't know when I've been out at 4am unless its getting up to get to work.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Wow, some really nice things. I don't know if I w*ould do the stranger in my car only because of the safety concerns*. Also, *I don't know when I've been out at 4am unless its getting up to get to work.*


You get up at 4am to get to work P.A.? Do you work at Timmy's? 

Yes, I share your thoughts on picking up strangers hitchhiking these days.
You don't know whether they are just legit occasional hitchhilkers (because their car broke down, ran out of gas or whatever)..or a "real" hitchhiker..too cheap to buy a bus ticket or flat broke.

Anybody who owns a vehicle, (unless their gas guage is inaccurate), is a neglectful car owner to let the tank run dry like that. These could be the same types that forget to check the oil in the engine/transmission or do brake maintenance.
If one has a credit card, one can always pull up to any gas station, insert your cc and get gas..so not having the actual cash is no excuse either.

In recent years, criminals have *staged a broken down car* on the side of the highway, with one criminal (can be
a female looking very innocent as well) trying to flag down passing cars to stop "to help" while the other
criminal hides _on the other side of the car_, so the unsuspecting driver cant see them and stops. 

As soon as the driver stops to help, the other guy jumps out holding a gun/knife..(what ever) and they take control. 

On highway 401 around Kitchener/Waterloo this happened a few years ago. (it happened after dark)..a young University female driver stopped... after the guy jumped out in front of her car, waving his hands (as if he was in an emergency situation), they abducted her, RAPED HER!..and left her body in the trunk of the car, where finally police found her a couple days later at a routine stop to check out a car sitting on the side of the highway. There are other incidents of criminals pulling "the broken down car" stunt to get drivers to stop, so they can rob them and even steal their vehicle on them.

It's unfortunate that unsuspecting drivers are caught that way..but that is the reality of today's breakdown in society.

If you are driving along and somebody tries to stop you (other than a MARKED POLICE CRUISER) you could pull over, but keep the car in gear, AND idling, foot on the brake... and all the windows rolled up and the car doors LOCKED! If you suspect
anything suspicious in the actions or body language of the stranger(s)..stomp on the gas pedal... and pull out immediately!

NEVER, NEVER PULL UP BEHIND THE "broken down" car, as this will not leave you an out in case you need to make a quick get away!

Talk to the approaching stranger through the rolled up car window..if he/she indicates that the car is broken down, tell them you will call the OPP (or provincial police) to send out a tow truck or a squad car to help them...and pull away. 
NEVER GET OUT OF THE VEHICLE WHERE YOU ARE VULNERABLE! Go a safe distance away from the strangers
and their vehicle, get the nearest mileage post number (if you can) and call the OPP telling them of a "possible emergency/car breakdown"..and get on your way. BE SAFE!


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

It's your reality. It isn't mine. Mine is dude is standing on the side of the road with a truck and a small trailer and his 4 ways on. I'm on my way to work. Turns out he's from Toronto and couldn't find a service station in my small town. (The one he did find was closed for the night).

Am I taking a chance? Sure. But my world isn't as big and scary as yours. I'd hope somebody would take a chance on me if I broke down.

Similar thing happened two summers ago. A couple of bicyclists from Ohio were heading around Lake Erie. The one guy lost two spokes and needed a bike shop. The nearest one? 25km away, and no way to make it for close. So we hopped in my truck, I drove them to town, got it fixed and drove them back out.

What can I say, I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked up a hitchhiker in my sports car long time ago.. I didn't even think of the consequences back then.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the chances of being invoked in any violent crime are statistically insignificant, but yeah it does happen unfortunately and you can't always judge a book by its cover so it's hard to be accurate about a persons character or mental state.

Remember that guy that decapitated an unsuspecting passenger on a greyhound bus 3 summers ago...

Gotta be cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been in a armed home invasion, my uncle been followed to his car and rammed into in attempts to have him come out of a car, my mother attacked when trying to help, my brother robbed twice while working, etc. those these are statistically unlikely, I have chosen sperhaps more caution than others as I will not open my door (car or home) for strangers. For me, I prefer not to put myself in these situations if possible. These were also in good neighborhoods.

That being said, I still will find other ways that I feel is safer in performing my acts of kindness. I just won't put myself in as vulnerable situations. 

I have paid for someone's gas at station when they where filling up a tank, but just wouldn't feel safe driving him back. I am still very optimistic about people in general despite having a gun waved at me.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> That being said, I still will find other ways that I feel is safer in performing my acts of kindness. I just won't put myself in as vulnerable situations.
> 
> I have paid for someone's gas at station when they where filling up a tank, but just wouldn't feel safe driving him back. I am still very optimistic about people in general despite having a gun waved at me.


Well said P.A. Judging from your personal risk history, you have been subjected to more risk than most and you should be *very careful in future situations.*
Everyone's mileage may vary as the saying goes..and not all good samritans out there put themselves in danger each time they stop to help..but.... I just wanted to point out that there are criminals that stage broken down vehicles,even have women accomplices with them as decoys....so not all that you see... seems to be what it actually is.....that's all.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> I think the chances of being invoked in any violent crime are statistically insignificant, but yeah it does happen unfortunately and you can't always judge a book by its cover so it's hard to be accurate about a persons character or mental state.
> 
> *Remember that guy that decapitated an unsuspecting passenger on a greyhound bus 3 summers ago*...


There was an incident that defies explanation...but back then the nut cases could easily buy a ticket and get on board a bus with knifes or guns in their carry-ons because there was no screening involved. 
Because of the huge lawsuit and bad publicity afterwards, I believe that Greyhound started to screen passengers and luggage sometime after that, but I'm not absolutely sure...but I hope they do for prevention of future "copy cat" incidents.
Didn't the nut case eat some of the victims organs or something? 

The incident was horrific..and undermined the public's confidence of travelling by bus for a while..but now after at least a couple of years...
it's business as usual..because it's still the cheapest way to get from point A tp point B with the minimum of hassle...
even with the nut cases that still get through the screening. 



> Gotta be *cautiously optimistic!*


Isn't some kind of oxymoron..(contradiction of words?)


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

wow, a feel-good thread just got beheaded.

When i was in my early twenties and down on my luck with no car, i used to hitchhike to work everyday. Never had a single problem.
I picked up many people pulled over on the side of the road, never had a problem.

News stories sensationalize. The ends of the bell curves stuff is like also winning the lottery. 1 in a million aint gonna happen. The only thing you have to fear is fear itself.

I think its time to lay off the electric lettuce.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree with you daddybigbucks and others. Have to have a positive outlook and believe in others. I used to hitch-hike all over the place as a teen and beyond and never had anything but good experiences. Never had a bad experience picking up a hitchhiker either. I have had good luck all over the world and been the benefactor of many wonderful acts of random kindness. The truth is that the world is a much safer place today than it was in the 70s and 80s but the media brings every last scrap of bad news to us non-stop and always as sensationalized as possible. 

People can live as they wish but the golden rule still works for me and I am so glad that I have encountered so many others that hold the same belief.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Seriously sometimes I think people read way too many of those stupid email forwards without checking on Snopes if they are true or not. 

Personally my journey through what happened to me involved resolutely deciding what kind of person I wanted to be. Nothing to fear but fear itself.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

People where I live hitch hike all the time. There's even a designated spot on the road, with a sign. It says "skier pick up" not "hitching spot," but they're one and the same. In the several years I've lived here, the only complaints I've heard have been about picking up rude hitchers (ie, don't bang snow off when getting in, hitting vehicles with gear), I have never heard about anything bad.

Paying it forward is one of the reasons that I am addicted to Kickstarter.com and Indiegogo.com I can add two or three dollars, or way more if I like the project or the reward level, and support a whole variety of things! Does it truly affect my life if some school mural is painted in Mexico? No. Am I glad it's happening and want to support it? Yes!

One of my favourite personal examples was finding a super amazing deal on some scrapbooking things at Liquidation World and wanting to get them for a friend who lives on disability. The key was leaving them with a friend who owns a shop and called to keep it anonymous. It was at Christmas and I didn't want her to feel any obligation to get me a gift (esp because the retail value of the goods was about 10x what I paid!)
She went on about it for weeks


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

the other thing I did -and believe me I'm still ashamed about this today- was help this poor immigrant get a real job. He also told me he could invest my money in some sort of non profit he had in Congo but could still give me a return of 20%. Because I didn't have a guarantee I told him I would give him $1000 to which he responded: 'wow that is not much!'. Red flags all over. But still...

So, I had arranged him a decent job, I helped him with a website and in the time that he was waiting for his job to start I figured he could do me a favor:
I'm a landlord and I asked him to do some work in one of our apartments. He totally ^%$&& it up. This $800 job turned out into $3,000 damage, after which he totally disappeared. It's not the end of the world I know, but I found out that this poor immigrant is a big player and I should have checked him out first. It was my fault, I take responsibility, I wanted to give him a chance. But boy do I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to bring this thread to a happy note. I have been looking for ways to help. Today at the store the slowest little old lady was in front of me trying to carry her stuff to the car. I took her bags and escorted her to the car and helped her in. I was in a little of a rush but it reminded me that in the big scheme of things the two minutes I was late didn't matter.

I am sure that everyone can come up with a time where they got burnt helping someone but hopefully that doesn't deter people from doing these things.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I (sometimes) hold my tongue and refrain from posting a snotty reply on CMF. Does that count?


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I (sometimes) hold my tongue and refrain from posting a snotty reply on CMF. Does that count?




And I have to resist that urge much more on other forums, I find. 
Anyone ever seen the bridal forums on theknot.com ... it makes me question humanity.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I (sometimes) hold my tongue and refrain from posting a snotty reply on CMF. Does that count?


Yes! Definitely that counts.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

My son was asked yesterday for cash from a guy that said they had run out of gas. He looked for his wallet and then he couldn't find it. He was just around the corner from his friends place so gave him a call to get some cash from him. His friend declined and said it is most likely a scam. My son later found his wallet packed in his bag, so maybe he was saved from a scam. He is a wide-eyed believer in the best in people.

The folks that picked up the hitch hikers must have felt safe. As a female, I don't feel _that_ safe to put my neck out. I would only give a ride to someone that I knew, but that is just me.

Just being civil by holding doors, assisting young moms with babies and car seats and such... being patient with the elderly all adds to the quality of a community and having just basic manners. A nice smile goes along way too.


----------



## cityandcolor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Have you ever done a random act*

I used to work the cash register at a private cafe for a law firm full of lawyers who really only care about themselves. They were a very stuck up bunch. Then one day a new lawyer joined the firm. Every so often during a crazy lunch rush, the kindly new lawyer would hint to me that he also wanted pay for the lunch of the secretary standing in line across from him (the register had a line on both sides of it). Each time it was a different secretary. And each time it was clear that the secretary really appreciated the kind act. Despite the cruel world that we have come to live in, there are least a few nice people left.


----------

